# CVX 1170 CASE Error Code



## Row 01 (Aug 3, 2018)

G'day all. I to have a huge problem with an error code popping up in my CVX 1170 CASE tractor.
SGR and AUX-8 coming up on main dash display. My local dealer pulled transmission apart and replaced some parts, but the tractor is the same as when it went in.
It's cost 20k so far and the tractor keeps going into limp mode. I have to turn the tractor off to clear the fault but even sometimes this does not work. Some days are fine (only faulting 1-2 times) and other days its all day long.
Its had new
stepper motor
accumulator for Hyd
full trans service
CPU for transmission
If anyone can help, it would be great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.
You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, selections being made this week. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page mid week. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No first hand knowledge of this model, but have a friend in Austria that went through the same issue with his Case IH 1170. I believe that what you have is the Case IH that was built by Steyr for the European market after Steyr became part of CNH, and is identical to the Steyr 6170. If so, here is what he found: The hydraulic pump that actuates the step shift for the CVT has a relief valve that fails and drops it into the creep mode. If that pump fails the result is the same too.


----------



## Will Shellie (Oct 6, 2020)

Gday,
I have a 2007 model Case cvx 1170 tractor. I have had some trouble the transmission at around 4000 hours. The transmission was pulled out and the stepper motor was replaced. Tractor has now down around high 7000s hours. It currently has a new problem that comes and goes. The tractor slows down and speeds up with error code SGR coming up intermittently. It halls a manure wagon and seems to play up more when travelling on the road at higher speeds than compared to working in the paddock. The problem comes and goes. It may work for a month and then it may do it 20 times in day. When it occurs and I stop the tractor seems to idle at higher revs and the fault code SGR appears. It then may idle down and the code disappears. The Case mechanic plugged his computer in and seems to think it’s dropping pressure in the transmission but I have a feeling it may be electrical as the problem seems intermittent and may not occur for weeks. Wondering if there are any speeds sensors or other sensors that may be worth checking that cause the tractor to speed up and slow down like it’s cut back in - on repetition. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Located in Australia. Thank you.


----------

